# Everglades 2 Aug



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Healthy looking green fish!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Indeed they were healthy, full of spirit and fight. Its good to see that they quality and quantity of fish are at healthy levels. Headed up to IRL this weekend and hope to see the same thing with the reds and trout.
S/F


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Indeed they were healthy, full of spirit and fight.  Its good to see that they quality and quantity of fish are at healthy levels.  Headed up to IRL this weekend and hope to see the same thing with the reds and trout.
> S/F


Take a gander at my report...stay in mosquito. NIRL is a deadzone.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I appreciate the heads up very much. Hate to drive all the way up there and miss them.


----------

